# Parker bow- cam modules?



## fast*eddie (Oct 19, 2003)

Did you try going to the Parker Site and looking up local dealers or contacting Parker ? 
http://www.parkerbows.com/


----------



## nater3 (Jul 3, 2005)

call Parker directly. They will take care of you and you will probably the modules within days.
Nate


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

nater3 said:


> call Parker directly. They will take care of you and you will probably the modules within days.
> Nate


They have taken care of my dad a couple of times as well.


----------

